# Race to Sub-x on 3x3 No Inspection



## muchacho (Jan 17, 2017)

Each week I'll post 12 scrambles, cube should be solved without using inspection time (and maybe better use a random orientation to scramble). You should get 3 consecutive successes to graduate.

*Round 1 Scrambles*
1. U' L2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 D L2 D R D2 F2 D' U L D U F' U2
2. U' L2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 U F2 U F' D' B' R' L2 F' L U2 B' R'
3. D2 B2 D R2 D' B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 U L F D' R2 B D' R B2 D2 R2 U2
4. B2 F2 D B2 U' F2 D F2 L2 B2 U' L B F' U R' B' D' R L U'
5. L2 B2 U' B2 L2 D' U' L2 D R2 B' F2 R' D2 L' U R D L' B F
6. R2 L2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U L2 B2 F2 L' U2 F' R B' D' L2 B L2 B
7. U' B2 D' F2 U B2 U' F2 U L2 D2 B' D F' L B D F L' U' R' U'
8. L2 F2 D2 L2 D R2 U' B2 D' L2 U L' D2 U' R2 U' L2 F D F2 U2
9. F2 D2 R2 D F2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 D2 B U' L D L F L B2 F R U
10. R2 B2 U' L2 D R2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 F D B L2 B D' B2 R L U2
11. U' L2 D B2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 U' B' R F2 L2 U L' F D' U R2 U2
12. F2 L2 D2 U' R2 U L2 U' R2 B2 U L F' U' B U R B' F2 U' F U2


----------



## muchacho (Jan 17, 2017)

Round 1
Race to sub-25

Ao12: 23.709 [1/3]

22.398, 25.430, 23.940, 22.591, 21.783, 23.230, (35.166), 23.574, 23.054, 23.938, (20.942), 27.158

First time doing this, I thought times might be much worse than that, maybe that tells something of my "awesome" use of inspection time


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 17, 2017)

I might try this but if you want random orientations you could try BLD scrambles from CsTimer or something.


----------



## muchacho (Jan 17, 2017)

ok, thanks.


----------



## Nicholas Kang (Jul 21, 2017)

bump? haha.

Round 1
Cube: GTS2 M
Method: CFOP
Race to sub-25
Ao12: 22.30 [1/3]

Timeslist: 
1) 18.96
2) 20.69
3) 24.79
4) (28.90)
5) 23.07
6) 22.52
7) 23.53
8) 19.30
9) 25.95
10) 23.61
11) 20.66
12) (18.64)


I'm suprised I was even able to sneak in a bit of sub 20 solves without inspection, but without inspection, my consistency was going all over the place haha


----------



## muchacho (Jul 21, 2017)

*Round 1 Results*
muchacho - sub-25 - 23.709 [1/3]
Nicholas Kang - sub-25 - 22.30 [1/3]

*Round 2 Scrambles*
1. U' L2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 L F2 R' U F L2 U' B2 U F
2. F2 R2 D B2 D' U2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 F' D2 B F U L' U F D2 B'
3. U' L2 D F2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 B L' D B2 D2 U' R B R2 F' U2
4. D' F2 U L2 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' L2 B' U' R D' R2 B D' L2 D'
5. L2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 U F2 U' B2 D2 B L2 F' D2 R' U2 B' L2 U F' U
6. L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D R2 U R' B F U2 F' R2 U L' D' R'
7. D2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 U R2 U' F2 R B' R2 B' L' B' U' R2 L' D'
8. B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 D' F2 D B' F2 R L' F D B2 F2 U B F U
9. F2 D' F2 D' F2 U B2 D F2 L2 D R F2 R' B D' U B U2 R2 L
10. D' B2 R2 U F2 R2 L2 U' B2 R2 D B' R' U' R2 U' F' D B R F' U'
11. L2 U2 B2 D R2 D' U R2 F2 R2 F2 R L' B D' F D' L D2 R' U2
12. L2 D B2 U' R2 D' L2 D2 U' R2 U' L R2 B' L U2 F2 L U' F2 U


----------



## muchacho (Jul 21, 2017)

Round 2
Race to sub-25

Ao12: 23.701 [2/3]

23.612, 20.215, 25.270, 20.374, 25.150, 29.846, 21.471, 23.271, 22.351, (32.822), (19.976), 25.454

Clearly I've improved a lot in last 6 months


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 22, 2017)

Cool idea. I'll join.

Round2
Sub-20
CFOP

Ao12: 19.92. Close call.

Time List: 19.27, (23.27), (15.54), 20.09, 19.06, 22.28, 17.53, 21.49, 18.00, 21.06, 19.78, 20.73


----------



## DhruvA (Jul 22, 2017)

Race to Sub 18
Round 2
17.904 average
1. 16.072 
2. 20.048 
3. 17.455 
4. 18.602 
5. 18.349 
6. 17.631 
7. 17.117 
8. (DNF(20.941)) 
9. (13.702) 
10. 19.075 
11. 17.100 
12. 17.587


----------



## Nicholas Kang (Jul 23, 2017)

Round 2
CFOP
GTS2 M
Race to Sub-22
Ao12: 22.40 [1/3] No success this time :c

Timelist:
1) 19.43
2) 21.96
3) 19.93
4) 24.53
5) 21.16
6) 23.19
7) 21.19
8) (18.88)
9) ((25.85) The choke begins here :c))
10) 24.75
11). 25.60
12). 22.33


----------

